# clavier imac help



## natho (23 Septembre 2010)

alors voilà ,je suis donc nouvelle ici et nouvelle sur mac, j'ai le clavier "standard" du dernier imac ,il est beau sympa souple agréable et tout et tout, mais voilà lorsque j'ai une série de chiffres à taper ( et pfouuu ,j'en ai souvent) je suis obligée de rester appuyée sur la touche shift, je ne trouve pas le moyen de "bloquer" , j'ai cherché des solutions ici et sur le net, mais dans préférences systèmes ,quand je clique sur "clavier" ,il me propose des vitesses , utiliser touches F1 F2 etc , et une liste d'autres choses, puis les "raccourcis clavier" , mais nulle part je ne trouve "international" ou "français numérique" qui visiblement semblent être les solutions ... ou trouver donc ce truc "français numérique" ?? préférences système / clavier / puis quoi ??? ou y a-t-il une autre solution ? merci de m'aider en me détaillant le chemin à parcourir parce que je suis perdue


----------



## boddy (23 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Préférences système / Langue et texte / Méthodes de saisie : choisir français numérique.

Si tu as un iMac, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas le clavier numérique à droite de ton clavier


----------



## natho (23 Septembre 2010)

merci !! je ne l'avais pas trouvé pourtant j'avais été là mais "français" étant en haut ,je pensais que "français numérique" serait à ses côtés, mais non ,il était bien en dessous entre le finnois et le français canadien :rateau: mais bref super merci, mon index gauche va être libéré de ses crampes :love:

et tu penses bien que si j'avais un clavier numérique je m'en serais servi, sur imac le clavier de "base" n'a pas ça ,même avec l'imac 27 pouces d'ailleurs ,franchement,avec le 27 pouces ils auraient pu mettre le clavier plus long à pavé numérique hein quand même


----------



## herszk (23 Septembre 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue,
> 
> Préférences système / Langue et texte / Méthodes de saisie : choisir français numérique.
> 
> Si tu as un iMac, pourquoi n'utilises-tu pas le clavier numérique à droite de ton clavier



Je préfère rester en méthode de saisie : français 
et Préférences système / Accès universel / Clavier /Touches à auto-maintien : oui

Si tu appuies 2 fois sur la touche shift, les touches du haut sont verrouillées en numérique, une autre pression sur shift déverrouille le tout.
Tout ceci n'a d'intérêt, bien sûr, que pour les claviers sans pavé numérique.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------




natho a dit:


> même avec l'imac 27 pouces d'ailleurs ,franchement,avec le 27 pouces ils auraient pu mettre le clavier plus long à pavé numérique hein quand même



Dans les apple store, au moment de l'achat de ton imac 27 , tu pouvais choisir le clavier que tu désirais.


----------



## natho (24 Septembre 2010)

> Dans les apple store, au moment de l'achat de ton imac 27 , tu pouvais choisir le clavier que tu désirais.



han ,pas juste , pas d'apple store près de che moi ,j'ai donc été chez darty ,qui ne m'a rien proposé du tout :mouais: , merci en tout cas pour le second tuyau


----------



## Adol (26 Septembre 2010)

natho a dit:


> han ,pas juste , pas d'apple store près de che moi ,j'ai donc été chez darty ,qui ne m'a rien proposé du tout :mouais: , merci en tout cas pour le second tuyau



Je squatte un peu le fil pour rappeler qu'il n'y a pas de choix : c'est sans fil ou sans pavé numérique. Le "sans fil" est un vrai progrès d'utilisation du clavier, par contre l'absence de pavé numérique sur les claviers sans fil est une des rares régressions de fonctionnalité des produits Mac depuis  le MacIntosh 125Ko !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2010)

Adol a dit:


> Je squatte un peu le fil pour rappeler qu'il n'y a pas de choix : c'est sans fil ou sans pavé numérique. Le "sans fil" est un vrai progrès d'utilisation du clavier, par contre l'absence de pavé numérique sur les claviers sans fil est une des rares régressions de fonctionnalité des produits Mac depuis &#8230;&#8230; le MacIntosh 125Ko !



Ça, c'est faux, sur un point, peut être deux :

1) le clavier sans fil n'a aucune utilité sur une machine de bureau, à l'extrême rigueur, la souris, et encore, perso, je la préfère avec fil et sans piles.

2) Le clavier sans fil ayant une touche fn, je me demande si son utilisation n'est pas la même que celle d'un clavier de Mac portable, avec l'utilisation de touches "normales" comme pavé numérique en faisant "fn" "F6" (ou F5 sur les modèles plus anciens comme les PowerBook G3)


----------



## herszk (27 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est faux, sur un point, peut être deux :
> 
> 1) le clavier sans fil n'a aucune utilité sur une machine de bureau, à l'extrême rigueur, la souris, et encore, perso, je la préfère avec fil et sans piles.


Je vois au moins 2 utilités:
1- il est...sans fil
2- il a une utilité esthétique, et ça , tu ne peux pas juger pour les autres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Je vois au moins 2 utilités:
> 1- il est...sans fil
> 2- il a une utilité esthétique, et ça , tu ne peux pas juger pour les autres.



Ben 1), sur une machine de bureau, ça n'apporte rien et c'est mauvais pour la planète (les piles), et 2) Ben ça, c'est pas une "utilité", c'est un choix ! Je ne discute pas un "choix esthétique", mais sachons de quoi on parle, utilité ou sensibilité ? Là, c'était "utilité", pour moi, l'ordinateur est avant tout un outil, s'il est beau en plus, Ok, je prends (la preuve, j'ai un Mac, pas un PC) mais je n'irais pas faire des concessions sur autre chose juste pour ce critère là !


----------



## herszk (27 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben 1), sur une machine de bureau, ça n'apporte rien et c'est mauvais pour la planète (les piles), et 2) Ben ça, c'est pas une "utilité", c'est un choix ! Je ne discute pas un "choix esthétique", mais sachons de quoi on parle, utilité ou sensibilité ? Là, c'était "utilité", pour moi, l'ordinateur est avant tout un outil, s'il est beau en plus, Ok, je prends (la preuve, j'ai un Mac, pas un PC) mais je n'irais pas faire des concessions sur autre chose juste pour ce critère là !



1) Si c'est mauvais pour la planète, pourquoi utilises-tu une souris sans fil?
Que fais-tu des utilisateurs qui n'aiment pas être prisonniers de leur bureau et qui préfèrent être confortablement installés à 1 ou 2 m dans leur fauteuil à saisir ou bien regarder une vidéo ou la télé avec le clavier à proximité (sans être obligé d'acheter une télécommande), surtout avec un 27 pouces ?
2) Si tu veux lancer le débat sur l'utilité de l'art, on n'est pas sorti !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> 1) Si c'est mauvais pour la planète, pourquoi utilises-tu une souris sans fil?



Parce que j'ai un portable dont les prises USB sont du mauvais côté, et qu'Apple est radin sur la longueur de câble de ses souris, donc j'utilise des souris USB avec mes autres Mac, mais pas celui là (et de toute façon, j'utilise des batteries, pas des piles). ;p



herszk a dit:


> Que fais-tu des utilisateurs qui n'aiment pas être prisonniers de leur bureau et qui préfèrent être confortablement installés à 1 ou 2 m dans leur fauteuil à saisir ou bien regarder une vidéo ou la télé avec le clavier à proximité (sans être obligé d'acheter une télécommande), surtout avec un 27 pouces ?



Je n'en fais rien, mon ordi, c'est mon outil de travail, pas un jouet, il est sur mon bureau, pas dans le salon !


----------



## herszk (27 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que j'ai un portable dont les prises USB sont du mauvais côté, et qu'Apple est radin sur la longueur de câble de ses souris, donc j'utilise des souris USB avec mes autres Mac, mais pas celui là (et de toute façon, j'utilise des batteries, pas des piles). ;p
> 
> 
> 
> Je n'en fais rien, mon ordi, c'est mon outil de travail, pas un jouet, il est sur mon bureau, pas dans le salon !


J'utilise moi aussi des batteries, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus pratique et économique.
Quand à l'utilisation de l'ordi, je pensais à la grande majorité de ceux qui utilisent l'ordi pour leurs loisirs (exclusivement ou en complément du travail), même si, comme toi et moi, il est sur mon bureau.


----------



## Adol (29 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est faux, sur un point, peut être deux :
> 
> 1) le clavier sans fil n'a aucune utilité sur une machine de bureau, à l'extrême rigueur, la souris, et encore, perso, je la préfère avec fil et sans piles.
> 
> 2) Le clavier sans fil ayant une touche fn, je me demande si son utilisation n'est pas la même que celle d'un clavier de Mac portable, avec l'utilisation de touches "normales" comme pavé numérique en faisant "fn" "F6" (ou F5 sur les modèles plus anciens comme les PowerBook G3)



1) "utilité". Le bureau pour le travail est moins encombré avec le sans fil. c'est toujours ça de gagné. C'est la raison par laquelle j'ai (aussi) un vieux clavier filaire avec pavé qui prend la poussière.
2) j'ai essayé de bidouiller avec les touches fn, f(, f§; oh, pardon fn, F5 F6, mais je n'ai pas trouvé une forme de pavé numérique qui est vraiment très utile pour la bureautique. Si seulement le voyant lumineux de la touche MAJ restait éclairé, cela éviterait de "criser" quelque fois. Je suis simplement étonné de constater l'ingéniosité d'Apple à faciliter l'utilisation de ses machines pour des usages très variés et, en même temps, son désintérêt pour tous ceux qui manient des chiffres et des lettres.
Merci pour la tentative de solution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

Adol a dit:


> 1) "utilité". Le bureau pour le travail est moins encombré avec le sans fil. c'est toujours ça de gagné.



Mon clavier avec fil encombre, c'est vrai, le bureau plus que le sans fil, mais pas à cause du fil, qui n'encombre rien du tout, mais à cause de son pavé numérique, qui le rend plus d'une fois et demi plus long que s'il ne l'avait pas !

Cela dit, lorsque je dois travailler "chiffres" sur un de mes portables, je lui connecte un pavé numérique USB (avec fil, donc) qui va très bien.

Pour le pavé numérique "façon portable" du clavier sans fil, c'est pure hypothèse de ma part, je suis parti de l'idée que sa touche "fn" offrait les mêmes possibilités que celles des iBook, PowerBook et MacBook (pro ou pas), mais je n'en ai pas un sous la main pour vérifier.

S'il est effectivement présent, la touche F6 doit être sérigraphiée "verr num" ou "num lock" en petit, et tu dois avoir dans le même style les symboles du pavé numérique sur les touches 7, 8, 9, 0, u, i ,o, p, j, k, l, m, virgule, : (deux points) et =.


----------



## herszk (30 Septembre 2010)

Je crois que vous n'avez pas lu ce que j'ai écrit plus haut, le verr num ou num lock est bien présent sur le clavier sans fil, il suffit de se mettre en mode "touches à auto maintien", on appuie 2 fois sur la touche shift, le symbole shift s'affiche alors en surimpression. Pour en sortir, on appuie à nouveau sur la touche shift et le symbole disparait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Je crois que vous n'avez pas lu ce que j'ai écrit plus haut,



Mais si, on a lu, c'est toi qui a mal lu ce dont on débat : on parle de "pavé" numérique, pas de "rangée" numérique, lorsque tu as beaucoup de chiffres à saisir, la disposition "en ligne" est très malcommode, même si on peut avoir les chiffres directement (comme avec le mappage "Français numérique").


----------



## herszk (30 Septembre 2010)

Adol a dit:


> 1) "utilité". Le bureau pour le travail est moins encombré avec le sans fil. c'est toujours ça de gagné. C'est la raison par laquelle j'ai (aussi) un vieux clavier filaire avec pavé qui prend la poussière.
> 2) j'ai essayé de bidouiller avec les touches fn, f(, f§; oh, pardon fn, F5 F6, mais je n'ai pas trouvé une forme de pavé numérique qui est vraiment très utile pour la bureautique. Si seulement le voyant lumineux de la touche MAJ restait éclairé, cela éviterait de "criser" quelque fois. Je suis simplement étonné de constater l'ingéniosité d'Apple à faciliter l'utilisation de ses machines pour des usages très variés et, en même temps, son désintérêt pour tous ceux qui manient des chiffres et des lettres.
> Merci pour la tentative de solution.



Si vous parlez là de clavier avec pavé numérique, alors, je ne comprends plus rien .


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Si vous parlez là de clavier avec pavé numérique, alors, je ne comprends plus rien .



Clavier avec pavé numérique façon "clavier de portable" ! Sur un portable, tu fais "fn numlock", et  les touches 7, 8, 9, 0, u, i ,o, p, j, k, l, m, virgule, : (deux points) et = se comportent comme un pavé numérique.


----------



## herszk (30 Septembre 2010)

Ah OK, je ne connaissais pas cette particularité des portables mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2010)

herszk a dit:


> Ah OK, je ne connaissais pas cette particularité des portables mac.



Ce n'est pas une particularité des portables "Mac", les portables "PC", c'est pareil (ici, un clavier QWERTY, donc certaines touches changent par rapport à celles que j'ai cité, mais elles sont à la même place) :


----------



## herszk (30 Septembre 2010)

En effet, on apprend toujours, j'ai toujours eu des PC de bureau ou des portables avec pavé numérique.
J'ai switché pour un imac 27 avec clavier sans fil, donc sans pavé numérique, et, avec le temps, je m'y suis fait mais c'est vrai qu'il est dommage qu'Apple n'ait pas opté pour cette particularité.


----------

